# Pads Rubbed Raw- Need Help



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden did a lot of running today at the dog park and I started to notice that instead of gradually slowing down instead he leans back and puts his front paws into the ground like how a cartoon character stops. He checked in with us while we were there but didn't really slow down enough for us to see him until we went to leave. It wasn't until then that I noticed that he had a little blood on his front leg which I then realized was from the pad that's up near his dew claw. On both feet he had rubbed them raw and they were bleeding. Once we got home I cleaned them/disinfected them but they seem to be oozing and bleeding a little bit so we have tiny little blood imprints throughout the house where he's laid down. I have yet to deal with a paw injury so I'm looking for some advise on how to treat this. We've cleaned it and I'm thinking we need to wrap it a little tonight to keep him for bleeding on our sheets/bed. Any advise on how to go about this or a means to get him to stop bleeding? If I can get a picture of his pads later I'll post it (since I'm sure you all want to see my poor pup's bloody paws).

Update: I was able to get a picture of his poor paws while he was sleeping. (Don't mind our ugly blankets that we're trying to use to save our couch)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pads heal quickly. You cleaned them so I wouldn't worry about doing to much to them. If your trying to keep your sheets clean, you can put none stick gauze on and cover with coach wrap. Make sure you don't wrap it to tight.
Neosporin or EMT gel are both good antibiotics for cuts and scrapes.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advise, TexasRed. That's exactly what I needed to know. We've had scrapes to his pads before but not to this extent so I was a tad worried. I'm going to clean them again before to turn in for the night and I'll put some neosporin on those bad boys. I'm going to try to avoid wrapping it so he's getting air and can hopefully heal up faster.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I've had lots of experience wrapping Jasper's paws/lower legs. What TexasRed said is what I normally do. Wash it, neosporin, non-stick gauze, self-adhesive wrap. EMT gel if I don't want to wrap it. I only wrap if he won't stop licking it, and I change it after every trip outside (so that it stays clean...also because he has a lovely tendency of peeing on his own front legs!).


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there.

Too funny - this is exactly what I was coming on to ask. Hudson has had the same thing happen on both front legs (it is the upper pad, above the dew claw, right?)

I thought it was from him running/pouncing on the sand...but happened at the field too. 

I cleaned them and it was no heavy beach running/lunging for a week. They scabbed well, but over the weekend he re-opened them.

Anyone know what is causing this? Or to prevent it? He isn't bothered by them at all (doesn't really lick it - unless I put poly on it).


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hudson, it's the same pads for Haeden - the upper pad right above the dew claw.

For my boy it's due to him leaning back when he goes to stop, thus rubbing them on the ground. It causes his pads to almost peel off it seems like since the rough portion of the pad was hanging off when we got home. I decided to cut it off since it was just hanging there, cleaned off the foot and then applied hydrogen peroxide to clean it. The night it happened he licked at it while it was oozing but by the next morning, as texasred pointed out, it had already begun to heal. As of this morning they're already developing the rough part back.

When he's out in the field is there any high brush that might irritate or rub against those pads? It has to be direct contact from something to rub them off they way they are.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Ya, it's weird. For him it's the inside corners of the pads that are chunked-off. It totally has something to do with him stopping/rubbing them. The weird thing is...this only started last week...and he has been doing this for months and months (including the sand when it's hot last summer).

I am wondering if it has to do with his pads being extra-dry because of winter? I am putting a little extra balm on them when he is inside trying to moisten them up a little...

The issue is they heal/scab fast, but then the minute he runs outside, they open-up again...therefore not really healing. I mean, I compare it to us having a scrape that we keep opening-up...it isnt life critical, but I just dont' want it to get infected...

I wonder if wrapping it with something while he is outside running around will help for the time being? Now, what is strong enough to endure the V intensity while running is the question...

thoughts?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Usually if they run on asphalt... happened to me. 
We met another V and the owner asked to lock them and let them run at the tennis courts.. ass_phalt ... sure enough, 10 minutes and Sammy was limping all the way home 

His paws never rub raw on grass or dirt roads.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hudson, Jasper used to chew at his dressing whenever I had to wrap a leg/paw, and it would occasionally get ripped up outside if I made him wear it out there.

So I duct taped it.

I would put a gauze pad down, wrap some self-adhesive wrap around that, giving it some fairly wide margin. Then duct tape it. Firmly, but not too tight. Make sure the duct tape doesn't go past the edges of the wrap (which I why I suggest making the wrap go further up and down the leg than you really want, to give yourself some border for the duct tape). You'll have to cut him out of it, so make sure you have some good first aid scissors--the kind with the big, rounded, blunt ends--so you don't accidentally cut his leg. 

It worked pretty well, as long as he was just running. If wrestling and playing with other dogs was involved, it would occasionally get torn up or shifted around enough that the wound wasn't covered anymore. But Jasper's wrapping was actually on his paw, not up near the dewclaw, so it got some more friction from the ground than yours might.

Probably dry pads is why you're seeing more scrapes and stuff on the pad. Just keep doing what you're doing with the balm, and see if duct taping the wrap on (just for while he's outside) helps keep it on long enough for it to heal up and have the scab fall off on it's own.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Redrover 

I will do that this weekend when he goes for his long walk/play on the beach. He'll be too ball obsessed to notice it I bet


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

Try Musher's Secret. It's what they use on the sled dogs. I found out about it last summer. On this forum I believe. Do a search and you may find some threads on it. Works fantastic. I got it off Amazon but if you google it they're may be more places you can find it. It protects against saltburn and abrasive snow in the winter. Sandburn and hot asphalt in the summer. 

It's non-toxic 100% natural waxes. It also helps when they're paws get dry and cracked. Softens them up nicely. Heck I may use some on my feet ;D. But really I might. Smells good too. Our V has really benefited from it. She trys to lick it when we first put it on but it's completely safe and absorbs quickly.

Hope this helps.


----------

